# What STDs do they test for?



## UmmShadow (Sep 22, 2011)

I couldn't find anything online from any official source. The most detailed information I found mentioned AIDS, Hepatitis, and "other STDs", but wasn't specific.

If it's relevant, this has nothing to do with a work visa. BF and I have agreed that he needs to be tested before... well, you get the idea... and he's spent his life in the UAE on various family, student, and work visas. I'm just trying to figure out what he would have already been tested for within the past few years, to avoid needless expense.

I'd really appreciate any help you all could give me.

Thanks!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm sorry I can't give you details of what STDs they check for but here's a thought, if he's been tested before, couldn't he have picked up something in the time after the test and before he met you? If you have doubts, I would suggest testing for everything once again. Rather spend a little extra money than be stuck with something all your life, ya know?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I think they only test for AIDS/Hep in the UAE. If he's going to the USA, just get him to take the same test you'll be taking so you can both have piece of mind.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just test for everything again. Think of the money your spending as an investment in your health, not as an expense.


----------

